# August 2013 Mommys!



## mommy247

We are a group of moms who love to chat! Some of us on our first child and some of us already have kids :) Looking to join an active group... Come join us :)

So who wants to join? :happydance:


----------



## Ellberry

me me me :) :) :)


----------



## mommy247

Ellberry said:


> me me me :) :) :)

Hello!! How far along are u? When is ur due date? Excited to be bump buddies with you!!


----------



## Ellberry

Hi:hi:
I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow -:happydance: so am due on the 2nd aug!!
So scary but so exciting :)

How have you been feeling so far? I've been ok this week, last week I felt pretty shoddy most of the time but so far I've been very lucky :) I have my booking in app next thurs, how about you?

How old is your little one?? :)


----------



## Ellberry

:dohh: ignore that last question, I just saw the answer in your ticker :haha:


----------



## mommy247

Ellberry said:


> Hi:hi:
> I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow -:happydance: so am due on the 2nd aug!!
> So scary but so exciting :)
> 
> How have you been feeling so far? I've been ok this week, last week I felt pretty shoddy most of the time but so far I've been very lucky :) I have my booking in app next thurs, how about you?
> 
> How old is your little one?? :)

Im due aug 3rd!! We kind of got pregnant same days lol I have my first appt for a preg test at ob/gyn on Monday! SO excited! Ive taken about 7 to 8 tests in the past three days but none have waken me up into reality that I really am pregnant. Hopefuly this appt will and maybe I can try to get an ultra sound by telling her I don't feel sure because I don't feel pregnant like the last one and im worried. I know on my first appt I got to hear my baby so maybe they can try even tho im early. Oh im just a mess here lol:haha:


----------



## momtotwo

Hello, I am Sharita due August 9th, with my 3rd baby. DO you mind if I join you guys? I am so excited about this pregnancy, can't wait to see my growing belly. The only symptoms I have been having a sore boobs, bloat, fatigue, but lots of energy in the morning.


----------



## mommy247

momtotwo said:


> Hello, I am Sharita due August 9th, with my 3rd baby. DO you mind if I join you guys? I am so excited about this pregnancy, can't wait to see my growing belly. The only symptoms I have been having a sore boobs, bloat, fatigue, but lots of energy in the morning.

welcome momtotwo!! :happydance::flower::hugs:

How many weeks are you? When did u get ur bfp? :)
You have a lot of symptoms!!


----------



## Ellberry

Hi sharita:flower: Congratulations!! :happydance: I'm echoing mommy247 questions :)
Bless you mommy247 :flower: I have only done about 4 test, 1 was this morning, just to check :winkwink:
I was so so scared at the beginning but as the days pass I get better, I just want to see the midwife and get started :)


----------



## wristwatch24

I am due Aug 9th and would love to join. :)


----------



## Ellberry

Hi wristwatch :) :) xx


----------



## mommy247

Ellberry said:


> Hi sharita:flower: Congratulations!! :happydance: I'm echoing mommy247 questions :)
> Bless you mommy247 :flower: I have only done about 4 test, 1 was this morning, just to check :winkwink:
> I was so so scared at the beginning but as the days pass I get better, I just want to see the midwife and get started :)

Took a test as soon as I woke up!:sleep: Yep my lil bean is still in there! :happydance: OMG! I cant wait for my first apt either!! 
When is yours?:shrug:

Mine is for a pregnancy test since 3 home tests I told her about doesn't count because they need their own test done their. I wonder if that's all its for :( I hope they can atleast squeeze my first apt right in there. :dohh:

Do you have any kids?


----------



## mommy247

wristwatch24 said:


> I am due Aug 9th and would love to join. :)

hey! welcome! of course u can join :hugs:


----------



## Ellberry

1st app is thursday :) They just seemed to take my word for it that I was pregnant but I would imagine she will do tests etc when I see her!!

No children yet, this is the first time I have been pregnant (possible chemical previous month) so its all very very new to me, I'm constantly on here trying to soak in as much information about everything as possible :) :)


----------



## shawndaleigh

I am due August 3rd! :) Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## mommy247

Ellberry said:


> 1st app is thursday :) They just seemed to take my word for it that I was pregnant but I would imagine she will do tests etc when I see her!!
> 
> No children yet, this is the first time I have been pregnant (possible chemical previous month) so its all very very new to me, I'm constantly on here trying to soak in as much information about everything as possible :) :)

:hugs:

I have one boy! he will be 5 next month :)


----------



## mommy247

shawndaleigh said:


> I am due August 3rd! :) Congrats to everyone!!

that's my edd for now as well!


----------



## jessi_lou

Can I join I am a little later than you guys my EDD is 16 August


----------



## mommy247

jessi_lou said:


> Can I join I am a little later than you guys my EDD is 16 August

Of course you can join! :hugs:When did u get ur bfp?:happydance:


----------



## jessi_lou

Only 5 days ago :D


----------



## mommy247

jessi_lou said:


> Only 5 days ago :D

Same as me!!:haha: 

I was a wreck when the test came back positive and started crying... so embarrassing :nope:


----------



## jessi_lou

mommy247 said:


> jessi_lou said:
> 
> 
> Only 5 days ago :D
> 
> Same as me!!:haha:
> 
> I was a wreck when the test came back positive and started crying... so embarrassing :nope:Click to expand...

I may be an obbsessive tester :blush: since I am only around 4 weeks but we have been trying for about 2 years and this is our first so :happydance:


----------



## mommy247

jessi_lou said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessi_lou said:
> 
> 
> Only 5 days ago :D
> 
> Same as me!!:haha:
> 
> I was a wreck when the test came back positive and started crying... so embarrassing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I may be an obbsessive tester :blush: since I am only around 4 weeks but we have been trying for about 2 years and this is our first so :happydance:Click to expand...

lol... I stopped testing for 2/3 months. SO when I tested on 12/03 I thought I was crazy and seeing things. Its true how they say if u don't ttc and nt/np and let it all go it will happen! I tested on 12/03 once, on 12/04 3 times, 12/05 2 times, 12/06 once, 12/07 twice and I haven't tested today..

Im an addict :nope:


----------



## mommy247

jessi_lou said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessi_lou said:
> 
> 
> Only 5 days ago :D
> 
> Same as me!!:haha:
> 
> I was a wreck when the test came back positive and started crying... so embarrassing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I may be an obbsessive tester :blush: since I am only around 4 weeks but we have been trying for about 2 years and this is our first so :happydance:Click to expand...

WOW! your first child :happydance: what are u hoping for?


----------



## jessi_lou

WOW! your first child :happydance: what are u hoping for?[/QUOTE]

We are hoping for a girl and would be super happy if we found out that it was :oneofeach: but I know that the odds of that are slim even though they run in our families and we had to use help :wacko: But I have tested every day since I found out just to make sure it does not change, I may stop tesing on Monday, at least that is what I told my DH:blush:


----------



## Beemama321

This thread seems nice and relaxing! Can I join????

My due date is August 5... being an August baby myself, I'm super excited for my little Leo :happydance: Being a "seasoned pro" at this mom thing, I'd love to swap advice and whatever else! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## mrswemyss

I am due aug 8th! Im so excited, but so nervous till i see a hb


----------



## Ellberry

Ohh congratulations jessie lou, mrs wemyss and beemama!!! :happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:

Beemama glad to have a seasoned pro....I might need you alot :haha:

Hope you are all having a good weekend!! xx


----------



## TB86

This is exactly the forum I was looking for! :happydance: I hope this is an active forum! ha

I am due August 14th with my first.... We haven't told anyone "officially" yet so I have no one to talk to about it which is really hard! Forums are the way forward! :D

Congratulations to you all! x


----------



## TB86

Jessi_lou my due date is August 14th! :)


----------



## jessi_lou

TB86 said:


> Jessi_lou my due date is August 14th! :)

Yay I can not wait for my first doctors visit, I should get the referral this week sometime :wacko: since my base does not have a baby doctor or a hospital my doctor will be an hour away :dohh:

How is everybody else on here feeling, I feel great for like the first 3 hours in the morning then I must sleep again but no MS yet :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## despereaux

Hi, may I join here? My due date is Aug.8 and this will be my 3rd baby.:flower:


----------



## mommy247

jessi_lou said:


> WOW! your first child :happydance: what are u hoping for?




> We are hoping for a girl and would be super happy if we found out that it was :oneofeach: but I know that the odds of that are slim even though they run in our families and we had to use help :wacko: But I have tested every day since I found out just to make sure it does not change, I may stop tesing on Monday, at least that is what I told my DH:blush:

Same here! I want a girl lol You still have that chance of getting twins tho!! Did you stop testing!!? Today I stop as well... im done testing lol


----------



## mommy247

Beemama321 said:


> This thread seems nice and relaxing! Can I join????
> 
> My due date is August 5... being an August baby myself, I'm super excited for my little Leo :happydance: Being a "seasoned pro" at this mom thing, I'd love to swap advice and whatever else! Congratulations to you all!

Thanks! Congrats to u as well!!:happydance: _ would love advice as well!_


----------



## mommy247

mrswemyss said:


> I am due aug 8th! Im so excited, but so nervous till i see a hb

Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommy247

TB86 said:


> This is exactly the forum I was looking for! :happydance: I hope this is an active forum! ha
> 
> I am due August 14th with my first.... We haven't told anyone "officially" yet so I have no one to talk to about it which is really hard! Forums are the way forward! :D
> 
> Congratulations to you all! x

This sure is an active forum!! :thumbup: I understand ur situation! We haven't told anyone we are having another child officially yet either... This is why I like going on here a lot... :blush: Forums def are the best!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mommy247

Just wanted to Update you all!! :happydance:

I had an appointment today to confirm im pregnant at the clinic and she tested my urine and she said " CONGRATULATIONS!! YOUR PREGNANT! ":baby:

Got my prenatals today, which she said will last me a year of refills. Which is great. Im so excited... im actually starting to "feel" a lil pregnant... somewhat :haha: 

I HOPE ITS A GIRL :)


----------



## jessi_lou

mommy247 said:


> Same here! I want a girl lol You still have that chance of getting twins tho!! Did you stop testing!!? Today I stop as well... im done testing lol

I may stop testing :blush: We just got our referral for the doctor today so I am supposed to go and get some blood work done today, I think once that comes back and is okay I will feel confident enough at that time to quit POAS.

Anyway ladies how are we all feeling today :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

jessi_lou said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Same here! I want a girl lol You still have that chance of getting twins tho!! Did you stop testing!!? Today I stop as well... im done testing lol
> 
> I may stop testing :blush: We just got our referral for the doctor today so I am supposed to go and get some blood work done today, I think once that comes back and is okay I will feel confident enough at that time to quit POAS.
> 
> Anyway ladies how are we all feeling today :hugs:Click to expand...

That's exactly why Im done testing now lol

Well today I was feeling okay.. then I was at the hospital and decided to take my prenatals after I just got em since I didn't eat well in the morning... ugh all I had was fruitpunch to drink it with... yep this baby hates fruit punch just like I do!!:haha:


----------



## CountryMomma

Hi All! May I join in the fun? I am due Aug 8th and I just got my first BFP last week at 21DPO!! 

This will be my 4th pregnancy, I have two living boys 2 and 4 and one angel baby lost at 8 weeks. 

This was a unplanned pregnancy but we are excited non the less!


----------



## BabyMa2O13

MEE!! 3 weeks <3


----------



## mommy247

CountryMomma said:


> Hi All! May I join in the fun? I am due Aug 8th and I just got my first BFP last week at 21DPO!!
> 
> This will be my 4th pregnancy, I have two living boys 2 and 4 and one angel baby lost at 8 weeks.
> 
> This was a unplanned pregnancy but we are excited non the less!

Hey im actually stalking your other post... the BFP one lol:haha:


----------



## mommy247

BabyMa2O13 said:


> MEE!! 3 weeks <3

YAY!!! welcome :):hugs::happydance:


----------



## mommy247

Added all names to the front page :) needs some editing, but take a look :)


----------



## TB86

Ah I haven't had any notifications and only just worked out where to find the thread again! Thanks guys! 

Excited for you all...! When are your due dates?


----------



## TB86

jessi_lou said:


> TB86 said:
> 
> 
> Jessi_lou my due date is August 14th! :)
> 
> Yay I can not wait for my first doctors visit, I should get the referral this week sometime :wacko: since my base does not have a baby doctor or a hospital my doctor will be an hour away :dohh:
> 
> How is everybody else on here feeling, I feel great for like the first 3 hours in the morning then I must sleep again but no MS yet :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I have started feeling a TINY bit nauseous! I sat at my desk yesterday and heaved a bit. But other than that fine.... lots of peeing but my boobs are getting less sore now which is nice!!! Not looking forward to anything else kicking in.... hope everything is smooth!!

Is this your first?


----------



## mommy247

TB86 said:


> Ah I haven't had any notifications and only just worked out where to find the thread again! Thanks guys!
> 
> Excited for you all...! When are your due dates?

august 3rd... have first intake apt the 20th so due date might change since the last date I have on my calendar for a period is oct 27 but im unsure since im irregular...


----------



## Clarey24

I am due 2nd august my symptoms are tiredness and sickness really bad sickness this week


----------



## Ellberry

Hi everyone!!! Congratulations to the new ladies :)
I've been feeling quite ill on and off, not actually sick ad I cant quite put my finger on it, just ill :( but no sickess yet-yipee!!! :) Seriously, If I could just choose to feel like this instead of being sick for the next however long I really would!! :)

Hope you are all doing well??? We have our first app on thursday...cant wait!!! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

mommy247 said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! May I join in the fun? I am due Aug 8th and I just got my first BFP last week at 21DPO!!
> 
> This will be my 4th pregnancy, I have two living boys 2 and 4 and one angel baby lost at 8 weeks.
> 
> This was a unplanned pregnancy but we are excited non the less!
> 
> Hey im actually stalking your other post... the BFP one lol:haha:Click to expand...

Ah yes! I have updated with new FRER!


----------



## mommy247

All of a sudden today I lost my appetite! :cry: 
and i dont feel pregnant at all! 
Im not urinating as much, Im not drinking much water as usual.
:dohh: Im so worried! Im about to call the clinic I go to soon and ask
some questions because that really worries me that i go from eating like 
a cow last night to hardly eating anything. I did take my prenatals.
Last night i did eat a meal before sleep too.
Idk... im scared!

I just have a feeling someting is wrong also. Ever since i found out
I was pregnant...


----------



## jessi_lou

Ellberry said:


> Hi everyone!!! Congratulations to the new ladies :)
> I've been feeling quite ill on and off, not actually sick ad I cant quite put my finger on it, just ill :( but no sickess yet-yipee!!! :) Seriously, If I could just choose to feel like this instead of being sick for the next however long I really would!! :)
> 
> Hope you are all doing well??? We have our first app on thursday...cant wait!!! :)

That is the same way I am feeling and completely agree will take this over full fledged nausea. Went and got a Beta done today and am waiting for the results they said tommorow or thrusday. I also have my first appointment scheduled for tuesday and they said that they are going to do and US then, do not know what they will see this early but excited none the less.


----------



## jessi_lou

mommy247 said:


> All of a sudden today I lost my appetite! :cry:
> and i dont feel pregnant at all!
> Im not urinating as much, Im not drinking much water as usual.
> :dohh: Im so worried! Im about to call the clinic I go to soon and ask
> some questions because that really worries me that i go from eating like
> a cow last night to hardly eating anything. I did take my prenatals.
> Last night i did eat a meal before sleep too.
> Idk... im scared!
> 
> I just have a feeling someting is wrong also. Ever since i found out
> I was pregnant...

I go through the same thing, some days I am starving and others I do not want to even see food. Hope that everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Ellberry

Jessi lou I bought some of those travel sickness bands yesterday and they are really helping!!!!!! 
Even thoughits not actual sickness they really have helped, give them a go if you can find them, they are so cheap aswell!! :)

Try not to worry too much mommy247, I think its meant to change daily!!! I have lost most of my appertite, sometimes not wanting to eat or drink anything apart from desperate thirst at night!! How did you get on with the clinic?? x


----------



## mommy247

Thanks ladies! You ladies ARE AWESOME :) 
Im going to call maybe in a few. Im going to just eat little by little. 
I think my appetite is just going up and down cause Im baking breaded chicken wings and all of a sudden im so hungry and craving them. Eating some fruit and cottage cheese in little bites until then. Maybe the baby just didnt want anything I had in the kitchen in the morning lol

Ugh my boss wants me to go in to work today but its my day off! Have no one to watch my son until daddy comes home from work then MAYBE ill go...

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Ellberry

That'll be what it is, you have a fussy baby :) I couldnt get enough fruit/veg the other week now I want nothing :( 

Where abouts are you?? I'm guessing you'er on a different time zone or you work nights? :)


----------



## mommy247

Im in the US. Right now its 3:58 PM


----------



## TB86

mommy247 I am sure everything is fine! I have been like that too....my boobs have stopped being sore and I have started eating less. I have noticed one thing....I have gone off chocolate!!!! Eeeek! Not a bad thing (and maybe only for today) but I guess pregnancy makes us a little funnier with foods!!

I have started feeling nauseous, it comes and goes but I heaved at work today! Not good. Have any of you mums had bad morning sickness? I am scared that this is starting to kick in now and I will be puking everywhere!

Also I'm SO emotional.... one minute up and the next down. Is this really what it will be like until August!? :dohh:

Congratulations to all the new members too! Its so nice that everyone can talk here! Even if we are on different timezones! :happydance:


----------



## TB86

I am in the UK too! I think lots of ladies on here seem to be from the US :)


----------



## Beemama321

Hi ladies! 

mommy247, symptoms come and go, trust me. Enjoy it during the reprieve. 

I've been so nauseous with vomiting here and there, and was diagnosed with the stomach flu. Blah... that's gone now but boy am I nauseous about 18-20 hours out of 24! 

So during all this, I had terrible cramping and was sure something was wrong. I had my betas taken and here's my story:

So on 14DPO and 16DPO my betas were 519 and 1185. Great, right?? so 25DPO my beta was 3000, so the lab tech said. I freaked. That's terrible growth! I went home crying and everything! Retested beta and was told I would only receive a phone call if something was wrong. Well, low and behold they called during my nap today. I was devastated, since them calling meant bad news, and my beta from last time sucked...blah blah blah. So I answer and she goes, hi I wasn't sure if we were supposed to call you with your results, so here they are. Your betas look great! Last count was 30,000 (not 3000 like the stupid tech said! You're missing a zero there sweetheart!) and latest beta is 47,000+. So I was freaked out for nothing. I'm trying to forgive that lab tech for her blatant inability to read numbers. 

Sorry for the long story but I had to let it off my chest and let out a huge sign of relief. Hope all of you are doing okay! :hugs:


----------



## jessi_lou

I just got my Beta results back and my level is 1290 which I was told is good for the stage I am at:dance: My progesterone level was 29 which was also good.:happydance::happydance: 
How is everyone feeling today I am feeling really good just a little bit of what I describe as motion sickness.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:hugs:Hi Ladies! Can I join you?

I'm due August 16th (I think)! I took about 1,000 hpt's and then went to my obgyn last Thursday to confirm. I don't go back until 01/08 so I'm just playing the waiting game until then.

I'm really not having any symptoms right now except I'm SO very very tired :sleep: and i have had pretty sore breasts for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TB86

Hopin4aBump you are due the same (ish) time as me I am due August 14th! :) Congratulations!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

TB86 said:


> Hopin4aBump you are due the same (ish) time as me I am due August 14th! :) Congratulations!

Great! I'll be glad to have someone who is in the same stages I am! When is your first u/s?! Congrats to you as well! :happydance:


----------



## jessi_lou

Hopin4ABump said:


> :hugs:Hi Ladies! Can I join you?
> 
> I'm due August 16th (I think)! I took about 1,000 hpt's and then went to my obgyn last Thursday to confirm. I don't go back until 01/08 so I'm just playing the waiting game until then.
> 
> I'm really not having any symptoms right now except I'm SO very very tired :sleep: and i have had pretty sore breasts for a couple of weeks.

As of right now that is my due date as well :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

jessi_lou said:


> As of right now that is my due date as well :hugs:

Fantastic!!! :flower:
When is your first u/s?! 

I see you're in VA - so am I :thumbup:


----------



## TB86

I dont know yet.... here my doctor told me the midwife doesnt even see you until 10 weeks. A bit annoying as there are things I would like to talk through but I guess that is only a few weeks away.... i guess it will be at the end of Jan.

When is yours? Nice that all three of us are due so close together! :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I know, so exciting! I'm going Jan. 8th. From what I can tell I'll be 8w3d at that time. So I won't be going to long before you!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Are you ladies waiting until 12w to tell family?


----------



## Ellberry

Congratulations!!! :) :) 
We have already told our families, mainly because I had to tell work for h&s reasons so we figured if they all knew it wasn't really fair on family. Then we have told close friends as and when we have seen them! Although it is very early we realised that if something is to go wrong it will go wrong whether we have told people or not and that we needed to stay positive, which to us meant celebrating by telling people :)
We havent announced it on facebook and wont be telling everyone, just those that are important! 
I completely understand why you would want to keep quiet though :) We have had mixed responses, mainly from the people I work with (most of who I dont like anyway) saying things like 'you shouldnt be telling anyone' 'are you sure you're pregnant' etc and some people on here have reacted negatively about telling people early but its your pregnancy, you tell who you like when you like, stuff everyone elses opinions!! :) 
Wishing you all well :) xx


----------



## jessi_lou

Hopin4ABump said:


> I know, so exciting! I'm going Jan. 8th. From what I can tell I'll be 8w3d at that time. So I won't be going to long before you!!

I am going in next Tuesday and they said that they were going to do a sonogram then to establish a baseline. Super excited:happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

Hopin4ABump said:


> Are you ladies waiting until 12w to tell family?

We are waiting for our heartbeat scan on the 20th of this month. We will be 8 weeks on Christmas and are telling then!!! So excited. As for places like facebook, we will probably wait for a while.


----------



## mommy247

Beemama321 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> mommy247, symptoms come and go, trust me. Enjoy it during the reprieve.
> 
> I've been so nauseous with vomiting here and there, and was diagnosed with the stomach flu. Blah... that's gone now but boy am I nauseous about 18-20 hours out of 24!
> 
> So during all this, I had terrible cramping and was sure something was wrong. I had my betas taken and here's my story:
> 
> So on 14DPO and 16DPO my betas were 519 and 1185. Great, right?? so 25DPO my beta was 3000, so the lab tech said. I freaked. That's terrible growth! I went home crying and everything! Retested beta and was told I would only receive a phone call if something was wrong. Well, low and behold they called during my nap today. I was devastated, since them calling meant bad news, and my beta from last time sucked...blah blah blah. So I answer and she goes, hi I wasn't sure if we were supposed to call you with your results, so here they are. Your betas look great! Last count was 30,000 (not 3000 like the stupid tech said! You're missing a zero there sweetheart!) and latest beta is 47,000+. So I was freaked out for nothing. I'm trying to forgive that lab tech for her blatant inability to read numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long story but I had to let it off my chest and let out a huge sign of relief. Hope all of you are doing okay! :hugs:

CONGRATS ON THOSE AWESOME TESTS!:happydance:


----------



## mommy247

jessi_lou said:


> I just got my Beta results back and my level is 1290 which I was told is good for the stage I am at:dance: My progesterone level was 29 which was also good.:happydance::happydance:
> How is everyone feeling today I am feeling really good just a little bit of what I describe as motion sickness.

yay!!:happydance:


----------



## mommy247

Hopin4ABump said:


> :hugs:Hi Ladies! Can I join you?
> 
> I'm due August 16th (I think)! I took about 1,000 hpt's and then went to my obgyn last Thursday to confirm. I don't go back until 01/08 so I'm just playing the waiting game until then.
> 
> I'm really not having any symptoms right now except I'm SO very very tired :sleep: and i have had pretty sore breasts for a couple of weeks.

WELCOME!!:happydance:


----------



## mommy247

So ladies......

Tonight my MIL found out I was pregnant. She knew just by looking at DF. So she told my SIL and my SIL told everyone over in their house. Wasn't expecting to tell anyone until we got our first U/S. Its not anyones fault. Just a mothers instinct got to the news first lol... SO I had to to my mother... I wanted her to know before anyone else started to know. Thought she would be mad because she didn't want me to have another yet because with my son I had a hard time since I was so young, but she actually wasn't and congratulated me :happydance: SO then I called and told my sister and she was super happy for me since she was the only one who knew I was TTC. She didn't think id be pregnant so soon.. I told her to me 9 months felt like forever! Then I told my bestfriend... she kind of knew I was hiding something already lol

Starting to feel pregnant now that I told my family and bestfriend... I think morning sickness is starting to kick in... ugh I feel so sick now!


Oh and my mother still has my sons crib which is brand new since it was used for like a week. So that's out of the way!! Its really nice and is dark cherry wood and has drawers underneath!


----------



## Beemama321

mommy247 said:


> So ladies......
> 
> Tonight my MIL found out I was pregnant. She knew just by looking at DF. So she told my SIL and my SIL told everyone over in their house. Wasn't expecting to tell anyone until we got our first U/S. Its not anyones fault. Just a mothers instinct got to the news first lol... SO I had to to my mother... I wanted her to know before anyone else started to know. Thought she would be mad because she didn't want me to have another yet because with my son I had a hard time since I was so young, but she actually wasn't and congratulated me :happydance: SO then I called and told my sister and she was super happy for me since she was the only one who knew I was TTC. She didn't think id be pregnant so soon.. I told her to me 9 months felt like forever! Then I told my bestfriend... she kind of knew I was hiding something already lol
> 
> Starting to feel pregnant now that I told my family and bestfriend... I think morning sickness is starting to kick in... ugh I feel so sick now!
> 
> 
> Oh and my mother still has my sons crib which is brand new since it was used for like a week. So that's out of the way!! Its really nice and is dark cherry wood and has drawers underneath!

Glad everyone was happy for you! How can you not be happy about a new baby!?!? So exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## Prayforme

I would love to join , just got my bfp yesterday !! <3

According to a due date calculator ill have my precious baby August 19


----------



## mommy247

Prayforme said:


> I would love to join , just got my bfp yesterday !! <3
> 
> According to a due date calculator ill have my precious baby August 19

WELCOME!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## mommy247

Morning sickness is starting to get stronger... :wacko:Almost threw up! I know im almost there... Thought I was gonna be one of the lucky ones lol:haha:


----------



## Ellberry

Congratulations pray4me!! :)

Glad your family were all happy for you mommy247 :) And sorry the sickness is getting you :(
Are any of you starting journals?? I stared one right at the beginning as I didn't know where else to put everything :)


----------



## TB86

Have you found it gets worse? I have been feeling nauseous and *almost* puking/heaving but not actually doing it. I am dreading that happening. I HATE being sick.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ellberry said:


> Congratulations pray4me!! :)
> 
> Glad your family were all happy for you mommy247 :) And sorry the sickness is getting you :(
> Are any of you starting journals?? I stared one right at the beginning as I didn't know where else to put everything :)

I want to start a journal but don't really know how?!


----------



## Ellberry

If you go into the pregnancy journals page then just go onto new thread at the top- I think :)
Or do you mean how to start writing?? In that case I have no idea :) I'm quite good at waffling on about nonsense so just let my hands do the talking :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:pizza::pizza:I just have to say I AM STARVING TODAY and craving PIZZA!!! :pizza::pizza:


----------



## jessi_lou

Hopin4ABump said:


> :pizza::pizza:I just have to say I AM STARVING TODAY and craving PIZZA!!! :pizza::pizza:

Me too except all I want to eat is mexican food.


----------



## mommy247

Ellberry said:


> Congratulations pray4me!! :)
> 
> Glad your family were all happy for you mommy247 :) And sorry the sickness is getting you :(
> Are any of you starting journals?? I stared one right at the beginning as I didn't know where else to put everything :)

I was going to start one but I know ill never remember to update and just forget about it just like with my ttc journal. So I'm going to just buy one like I did with my son.


----------



## mommy247

TB86 said:


> Have you found it gets worse? I have been feeling nauseous and *almost* puking/heaving but not actually doing it. I am dreading that happening. I HATE being sick.

That's what I was doing and as soon as I got to work I ran to the BR and had my first morning sickness session :( and now my boobs are killing me!


----------



## TB86

I am NOT looking forward to that..... I hate puking!! =/

Has anyone been having any bad symptoms? My nipples are super sensitive! Thats pretty much it. Although I am not even six weeks yet...that will be Monday. 

Mommy247 when did you find your symptoms kicked in worst with your first pregnancy?


----------



## CountryMomma

Well ladies today I found out that I had a CP.. I hope all of you go on to have very happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## Ellberry

I'm so sorry countrymomma :( Hope you're ok and that we see you very soon!!!! xxx


----------



## Ellberry

I seem to have had every symptom going!! I know they are pregnancy related as I have never suffered most of them before!! :)...constipation one day, soft the next, bad wind, indigestion, painful boobs, just feeling really really ill, achy back, cramps,peeing lots, loss of appertite, thirsty....I think my body is just getting me into practice for the next 8months :) The only think I have been spared is sickness so far, I will happily take the rest if I get to not be sick :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Country Momma - I am so sorry :hugs: Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ellberry wow you do have a ton of symptoms!! How is everyone else feeling today?? TGIF!!


----------



## Ellberry

I know :( Thank god they are not all the time!! I had awful wind for 2 days though, which hubby found highly amusing and was actually quite proud of me!??! :)
Indigestion was day before yesterday (or yesterday-cant remember) but I didnt know it was that as I have never had it before!!! Husband had to convince me to take some gaviscon and would you know, it sorted me out :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you girls! I hope to be back soon!


----------



## Beemama321

I've been "lucky" :dohh: to have experienced steady morning sickness with both nausea and vomiting since exactly 4 weeks! Yay! Go me!! 2 1/2 weeks down... 10-20 more weeks of this...!! Boob soreness comes and goes, super tired all day.


----------



## mommy247

CountryMomma said:


> Thank you girls! I hope to be back soon!

hope to see u again soon :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

TB86 said:


> I am NOT looking forward to that..... I hate puking!! =/
> 
> Has anyone been having any bad symptoms? My nipples are super sensitive! Thats pretty much it. Although I am not even six weeks yet...that will be Monday.
> 
> Mommy247 when did you find your symptoms kicked in worst with your first pregnancy?

With my first pregnancy I don't really remember. Its been 5 years. I don't think I was as nauseous as I am now, that's for sure. I also had 34B size boobs back then and I just remember then growing huge to a D. Now Im a size 36 C. This pregnancy is way different then my first... Im always nauseous and in need of throwing up at least twice a day. My boobs hurt so bad! At work they started to hurt on the sides (under the armpit) really bad! DF says my boobs are growing and feel heavier.


----------



## mommy247

Im in so much pain right now im kind of scared... Im trying to relax and lay down as much as I can... work is really stressing me out and all the standing is rlly giving me pains.

How are all you ladies?? anything new :hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

This is my very first pregnancy and other than sore boobs, cramps and bloating I don't feel pregnant... Anyone else not have many symptoms? My bloodwork was fine and kept doubling I go for my first Ultrasound this thu. So excited / nervous


----------



## mrswemyss

CountryMomma said:


> Thank you girls! I hope to be back soon!

So sorry.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*mommy247* why are you in so much pain? 

*mrsweymss* your symptoms are completely normal! I am the exact same way. I have sore bb's, a little bit of bloating, and i'm really super tired. Other than that, I feel great and I think that's totally normal!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

How is everyone else feeling? I think we need to create a calendar of who goes to the doc and when!! Let us know when you are going so we can make that happen!

I'll start. I go 01/08.


----------



## jessi_lou

Hopin4ABump said:


> How is everyone else feeling? I think we need to create a calendar of who goes to the doc and when!! Let us know when you are going so we can make that happen!
> 
> I'll start. I go 01/08.

I just went today and had my first scan, The doctor said that everything looked really good and I have another appointment on the 27th

I am feeling pretty good except for a feeling of motion sickness, the doctor changed up my vitamins to hopefully help with that.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Did you get an u/s or was it too soon to see anything?!


----------



## jessi_lou

Hopin4ABump said:


> Did you get an u/s or was it too soon to see anything?!

We got an U/S it was pretty cool, more than I thought that there would be.
 



Attached Files:







6Weeks.jpeg.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Awe yay I see your little bean!! Did they confirm your due date?

Also, is there a reason you're going to frequently? I'm jealous! ;)


----------



## jessi_lou

Hopin4ABump said:


> Awe yay I see your little bean!! Did they confirm your due date?
> 
> Also, is there a reason you're going to frequently? I'm jealous! ;)

They did not because it is so small they said I was around 6 weeks, they said that they will hopefully confirm next week.
I was classified High Risk by my primary care doctor because of how long it took us to concieve (over two years), and the treatments that we went through (clomid and IUI).


----------



## Hopin4ABump

jessi_lou said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> Awe yay I see your little bean!! Did they confirm your due date?
> 
> Also, is there a reason you're going to frequently? I'm jealous! ;)
> 
> They did not because it is so small they said I was around 6 weeks, they said that they will hopefully confirm next week.
> I was classified High Risk by my primary care doctor because of how long it took us to concieve (over two years), and the treatments that we went through (clomid and IUI).Click to expand...

Oh wow, Ok, I didn't know those classified as high risk, but the upside to that is that you get regular check ups and pictures :) I'll look forward to hearing how your next scan goes as it too is before my first one :)


----------



## jessi_lou

Hopin4ABump said:


> Oh wow, Ok, I didn't know those classified as high risk, but the upside to that is that you get regular check ups and pictures :) I'll look forward to hearing how your next scan goes as it too is before my first one :)

Yeah I did not either but I am not complaining:thumbup:


----------



## Sarahdisco

Hi! Can I join? I'm due 10 August (3 days after my birthday!)

First one, and I'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sarahdisco said:


> Hi! Can I join? I'm due 10 August (3 days after my birthday!)
> 
> First one, and I'm soooo excited!!!

Welcome Sarah! :flower: When is your doctor's appointment?


----------



## Ellberry

Awww I love looking at scans now :) :)

Well I have seen a midwife and a doctor already but no scans and not even a blood test to confirm :( Not that I want the blood test but it would be nice for someone else to tell me I'm pregnant :)
I am seeing the midwife I will be having on sunday too :)
I dont expect my first scan until at least the middle of january :(


----------



## Beemama321

Sarahdisco said:


> Hi! Can I join? I'm due 10 August (3 days after my birthday!)
> 
> First one, and I'm soooo excited!!!

Welcome!! And congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beemama321

First scan tomorrow! I'm so excited I can't believe the long wait is finally here!


----------



## toree

I would like to join. Going by my alleged LMP NOV 6 I am due AUG 13- The deed was done on Black Friday as I was traveling on business until Thanksgiving. I actually found out DEC13! I had a really strong positive. This is my third child - though, I have to say - my previous pregnancies even at 12 weeks test was weak or neg - so this is odd and the bump that appeared is odd. I thought it was gas... but gas for 3 days straight? From flat to bump and up - I haven't attained an appt yet as I just came back from biz trip for scan though midwife said either I am carrying twins or I am further along? We shall see for now I am sticking with AUG 13


----------



## Ellberry

Congratulations toree!! :) Ohhhhh twins that would be fun!! :) :) x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*beemama* let us know how it goes today!!!

*ellberry* i don't go until mid jan either! booooo ;)


----------



## mrswemyss

Beemama321 said:


> First scan tomorrow! I'm so excited I can't believe the long wait is finally here!

My Scan is today as well!!! I'm so nervous/ excited


----------



## Ellberry

Oh those having scans today show us!!!!! :) :) :)

I got my letter through today so scan is on the 18th jan....I should be exactly 12weeks then :)

Getting scared now....hoping for a blood test or something before that so at least someone can confirm it for me!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

HB was 125 :) i am measuring 7 weeks baby is perfect! I will post pics soon :)


----------



## Beemama321

We had our first scan today!!!!! We saw not only one heartbeat, but two!!! We are on :cloud9:


----------



## mrswemyss

Omg congrats!!! We hoped for two but prayed for one healthy baby :) we r so blessed to have seen the hb today!!!


----------



## jessi_lou

Beemama321 said:


> We had our first scan today!!!!! We saw not only one heartbeat, but two!!! We are on :cloud9:
> View attachment 536475

Congrats that is so exciting. I can not wait until I can hear the heartbeat, hopefully next week.:happydance:


----------



## jessi_lou

mrswemyss said:


> HB was 125 :) i am measuring 7 weeks baby is perfect! I will post pics soon :)

Congratulations, that is so exciting


----------



## MamaMeeMee

I am due August 8th and would love to join you ladies. First time mom, 7 weeks and 1 day so far...:thumbup:


----------



## mrswemyss

MamaMeeMee said:


> I am due August 8th and would love to join you ladies. First time mom, 7 weeks and 1 day so far...:thumbup:

We are right on track together!!


----------



## mommy247

Sarahdisco said:


> Hi! Can I join? I'm due 10 August (3 days after my birthday!)
> 
> First one, and I'm soooo excited!!!

welcome! awesome edd!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mommy247

mrswemyss said:


> HB was 125 :) i am measuring 7 weeks baby is perfect! I will post pics soon :)

awww! :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

Beemama321 said:


> We had our first scan today!!!!! We saw not only one heartbeat, but two!!! We are on :cloud9:
> View attachment 536475

yay!:happydance:


----------



## mommy247

Sorry I haven't been on for a while! Work and the holidays are driving me crazy!:dohh:

I had my intake apt on the 20th. They gave me a flu shot and took tons of tubes out... then I did a clean catch to see if I have a bladder infection. 

I got called the same day to be told that I am anemic (which I already know) and that I need separate iron pills to take along with my prenatal. I haven't even had time to pick them up with the work hours and I have no car :dohh:

My next appointment which is my first is Jan 16 annnnnnnnnd my ULTRASOUND is before the appointment the same day!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I cant wait :haha:


----------



## Em4owen

Hi guys, Can I join? I'm Emma and I'm due 22nd August. It's our first BFP after TTC for 20 months so feeling excited but a little nervous. DH and I told our mums yesterday and they were overjoyed at the news :) MIL even cried!


----------



## mommy247

Em4owen said:


> Hi guys, Can I join? I'm Emma and I'm due 22nd August. It's our first BFP after TTC for 20 months so feeling excited but a little nervous. DH and I told our mums yesterday and they were overjoyed at the news :) MIL even cried!

Hello and welcome! :hugs: Hooray for the BFP after months of trying!:happydance: That's great that your parents are happy! When is ur first appointment?:shrug:


----------



## jessi_lou

Em4owen said:


> Hi guys, Can I join? I'm Emma and I'm due 22nd August. It's our first BFP after TTC for 20 months so feeling excited but a little nervous. DH and I told our mums yesterday and they were overjoyed at the news :) MIL even cried!

Welcome and congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Em4owen

mommy247 said:


> Em4owen said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, Can I join? I'm Emma and I'm due 22nd August. It's our first BFP after TTC for 20 months so feeling excited but a little nervous. DH and I told our mums yesterday and they were overjoyed at the news :) MIL even cried!
> 
> Hello and welcome! :hugs: Hooray for the BFP after months of trying!:happydance: That's great that your parents are happy! When is ur first appointment?:shrug:Click to expand...

The Doctor says my first appointmnet won't be until my 12 week scan - I'm going to drive myself crazy waiting! How's everyone's symptoms? A bit of nausea for me and sore boobs but I've been waiting for this for such a long time, I'm not going to moan :)


----------



## Zebra2023

May I join please?

I am 5 weeks 2 days along and on tinzaparin injections as well as a 75mg dose of aspirin. I am due on 29th August 2013 x


----------



## missy84

Im due with #2 on 26th August! Hope you ladies are having a wonderful pregnancy so far !!! :)
:happydance:


----------



## mommy247

Em4owen said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em4owen said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, Can I join? I'm Emma and I'm due 22nd August. It's our first BFP after TTC for 20 months so feeling excited but a little nervous. DH and I told our mums yesterday and they were overjoyed at the news :) MIL even cried!
> 
> Hello and welcome! :hugs: Hooray for the BFP after months of trying!:happydance: That's great that your parents are happy! When is ur first appointment?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> The Doctor says my first appointmnet won't be until my 12 week scan - I'm going to drive myself crazy waiting! How's everyone's symptoms? A bit of nausea for me and sore boobs but I've been waiting for this for such a long time, I'm not going to moan :)Click to expand...

OMG! i know exactly how u feel because they dont want to see me until I am about 12 weeks. I am going to be seen at 11 weeks and 4 days for my first ultrasound and my first appointment. I have to wait 3 more weeks. I already waited one and im going crazy because im hoping everything is okay with my baby. Is this your first child? The first time pregnancys are always fun. I loved my first one. Its the best experience one could ask for.


----------



## mommy247

Zebra2023 said:


> May I join please?
> 
> I am 5 weeks 2 days along and on tinzaparin injections as well as a 75mg dose of aspirin. I am due on 29th August 2013 x

Welcome! :hugs: How is your pregnancy going so far?



missy84 said:


> Im due with #2 on 26th August! Hope you ladies are having a wonderful pregnancy so far !!! :)
> :happydance:

Welcome and thank you! :hugs: I am also due with #2. What are you hoping for?


----------



## Zebra2023

mommy247 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> May I join please?
> 
> I am 5 weeks 2 days along and on tinzaparin injections as well as a 75mg dose of aspirin. I am due on 29th August 2013 x
> 
> Welcome! :hugs: How is your pregnancy going so far?
> 
> 
> 
> missy84 said:
> 
> 
> Im due with #2 on 26th August! Hope you ladies are having a wonderful pregnancy so far !!! :)
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome and thank you! :hugs: I am also due with #2. What are you hoping for?Click to expand...

Thank you :) It seems to be going ok I think but I am really worried after having 4 miscarriages previously. I can't get it out of my head that this one may not survive. Just feel like I am going to miscarry. Expecting blood every time I go to the loo. Took a digital, shows 1-2 weeks. These have always been accurate on my miscarriages. I should be 3+ as I am 5 weeks 3 days. I have had lots of symptoms, sickness was one of them, that has gone now which adds to the worry. I am feeling very crampy but there is no blood, heard its normal. So hard to stay positive :cry:

Sorry for the rant, not having a good day :flower:


----------



## diliapickle

Can I join? I am.due august 23 after 19 months of ttc for our first! So excited but so nervous as well! Had a scare on friday with bleeding so went in for ultrasound and found we have one strong spud that stuck around! Hoping they continue to stay!


----------



## mommy247

Zebra2023 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> May I join please?
> 
> I am 5 weeks 2 days along and on tinzaparin injections as well as a 75mg dose of aspirin. I am due on 29th August 2013 x
> 
> Welcome! :hugs: How is your pregnancy going so far?
> 
> 
> 
> missy84 said:
> 
> 
> Im due with #2 on 26th August! Hope you ladies are having a wonderful pregnancy so far !!! :)
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome and thank you! :hugs: I am also due with #2. What are you hoping for?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) It seems to be going ok I think but I am really worried after having 4 miscarriages previously. I can't get it out of my head that this one may not survive. Just feel like I am going to miscarry. Expecting blood every time I go to the loo. Took a digital, shows 1-2 weeks. These have always been accurate on my miscarriages. I should be 3+ as I am 5 weeks 3 days. I have had lots of symptoms, sickness was one of them, that has gone now which adds to the worry. I am feeling very crampy but there is no blood, heard its normal. So hard to stay positive :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, not having a good day :flower:Click to expand...

Keep your head up! How many weeks are you now? I would not take anymore tests and just relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I decided to take a pregnancy test at like 6 weeks if that's correct and the lines were so faint. Someone on this site told me its because you get so much hcg in you system that the tests can only read a specific amount. They told me to add some water to the urine and then test that way. I decided to just not test. I waited until my apt when they tested and confirmed I was pregnant. That's when I stopped testing as it was stressing me out and that's not good for the baby at all. My sickness went away slowly on my 7th week and completely on my 8th and 9th week. I was so worried but I did throw up once this week. My mom reassured me that its because your hormones start to balance out since the placenta is starting to slowly take over so told me not to worry. About the cramping... I also had af like cramping around my normal af date as well! I was very worried but now that I know its past a week when I would have got it im very calm about it. Just means that your body is growing and stretching. The placenta is also attaching. Your hips are widening and cramping could also be from having the baby pressing down on your bladder because I get bad cramps when I have to urinate. Well please update :) 



diliapickle said:


> Can I join? I am.due august 23 after 19 months of ttc for our first! So excited but so nervous as well! Had a scare on friday with bleeding so went in for ultrasound and found we have one strong spud that stuck around! Hoping they continue to stay!

Of course you can join! 19 months... wow! You finally got your lil bean! So happy that everything is okay with your LO :):hugs:


----------



## mommy247

So ladies how have you all been? Im sorry I haven't been able to get on here as much :( I also realized I will have a hard time updating the front page! Wish I could switch places and let someone who has more time help manage the group. I will try as hard as I can. I will update the front page with names and due dates soon!

I really hope your all okay and so the LOs as well :)

An update for me:

Things are going well I suppose. I have my first US on Jan 16th and my first MW apt that same day!:happydance::happydance: I sometimes don't feel pregnant at all and im worried that during my US they will tell me something is wrong with the baby. My belly is getting a lil harder and bigger tho. I just would feel so bad if that was the case since my mom has started buying things for a huge basket she is making for my baby shower. Also how would I explain that to my son who is excited for this baby he has been asking for 1 year and a half for? I need to stop thinking this way. It really stresses me out ALOT! 

So a few questions for you all:

1) For all of you who already have children; Are you planning on letting your child(ren) be in the room during the birth?

2) What kind of birth are you all planning on?

3) Have any of you started buying marenity clothes yet?

4) Are any of you finding it hard trying to sleep on your sides 
as well as me?:haha:

5) What are your food aversions and your food cravings? (so what do you not like to eat anymore because of pregnancy and what have you been craving?)


----------



## diliapickle

Hey mommy! My scan is on the 16th as well! :) my ms seems to have left me which worried me as it seems I only had it for one week... So trying not to worry about that. 

This is my first baby! I am hoping to do natural birth since we had to do ivf and so many meds to get here I would like that to be natural! No.clothes yet as.I just lost 2 pounds. I am failing at sleeping on .my aide but keep.trying! Only food aversion has been some meat and marshmallows! Craving lots of bread! 

What about you?


----------



## missy84

mommy247 said:


> So ladies how have you all been? Im sorry I haven't been able to get on here as much :( I also realized I will have a hard time updating the front page! Wish I could switch places and let someone who has more time help manage the group. I will try as hard as I can. I will update the front page with names and due dates soon!
> 
> I really hope your all okay and so the LOs as well :)
> 
> An update for me:
> 
> Things are going well I suppose. I have my first US on Jan 16th and my first MW apt that same day!:happydance::happydance: I sometimes don't feel pregnant at all and im worried that during my US they will tell me something is wrong with the baby. My belly is getting a lil harder and bigger tho. I just would feel so bad if that was the case since my mom has started buying things for a huge basket she is making for my baby shower. Also how would I explain that to my son who is excited for this baby he has been asking for 1 year and a half for? I need to stop thinking this way. It really stresses me out ALOT!
> 
> So a few questions for you all:
> 
> 1) For all of you who already have children; Are you planning on letting your child(ren) be in the room during the birth?
> 
> 2) What kind of birth are you all planning on?
> 
> 3) Have any of you started buying marenity clothes yet?
> 
> 4) Are any of you finding it hard trying to sleep on your sides
> as well as me?:haha:
> 
> 5) What are your food aversions and your food cravings? (so what do you not like to eat anymore because of pregnancy and what have you been craving?)

Hey hun sorry i havent been on this post for a while too. I'm not fussed on what we have with #2 at all. As long as bub is healthy is the main thing. we have DS who is 3yrs old and would be happy with another DS or a DD either way. What about you?
In response to your 1-5 questions here are my replies
1) I had never thought of it lol. probably best he stays with family during labour/birth
2) i guess just a normal/natural delivery like last time in hospital. hopefully without the need for any drugs again (although if this labour goes extremely different to DS then i will not say no to the pain relief lol)
3) about a week ago i bought 2 maternity tops and a pair of pants. i shouldnt have jumped the gun but yeah i liked the tops anyways and i can wear them now (always had a little chubbyness around the tummy so nobody would know its maternity wear besides the pants hehe)
4) seriously struggling to sleep on my sides. since we found out about #2 the only position that i have been able to fall asleep at night is to lay on my tummy in this weird side-ish position. plus i seem to toss and turn from side to side all night every night already
5) from about a week before we found out about the BFP i have been going absolutely crazy for salt and vinegar chips YUM!!! trying not to go overboard as i know they're not exactly on the list of stuff you should indulge in. the other thing is usually im not fussed on meat/chicken/fish and i have made a point of cooking a piece of scotch fillet or veal at strange hours, sometimes even an hour after eating breakfast lol...very odd but so so yummy


----------



## Beemama321

mommy247 said:


> So ladies how have you all been? Im sorry I haven't been able to get on here as much :( I also realized I will have a hard time updating the front page! Wish I could switch places and let someone who has more time help manage the group. I will try as hard as I can. I will update the front page with names and due dates soon!
> 
> I really hope your all okay and so the LOs as well :)
> 
> An update for me:
> 
> Things are going well I suppose. I have my first US on Jan 16th and my first MW apt that same day!:happydance::happydance: I sometimes don't feel pregnant at all and im worried that during my US they will tell me something is wrong with the baby. My belly is getting a lil harder and bigger tho. I just would feel so bad if that was the case since my mom has started buying things for a huge basket she is making for my baby shower. Also how would I explain that to my son who is excited for this baby he has been asking for 1 year and a half for? I need to stop thinking this way. It really stresses me out ALOT!
> 
> So a few questions for you all:
> 
> 1) For all of you who already have children; Are you planning on letting your child(ren) be in the room during the birth?
> 
> 2) What kind of birth are you all planning on?
> 
> 3) Have any of you started buying marenity clothes yet?
> 
> 4) Are any of you finding it hard trying to sleep on your sides
> as well as me?:haha:
> 
> 5) What are your food aversions and your food cravings? (so what do you not like to eat anymore because of pregnancy and what have you been craving?)

I've had the pleasure to be on strict bed rest ALREADY since 8w4d with twins. Tomorrow I'm 10 weeks. 

1. My boys are going to be 7 and 4, way too young in my opinion to view any sort of birth.
2. Right now, we're just focused on growing two large twins, how they come into the world I could care less. Probably leaning toward a C-section, my first two were vaginal delivered at the hospital by my husband, with glorious epidurals.
3. Not yet but it's definitely needed already. I'm 10 weeks but my twin uterus is as large as an 18week so I'm showing already!
4. Ugh! On strict bedrest, all positions annoy me now!
5. I have NOT wanted anything sweet. Not really craving salty either. Actually been craving blandness, which is strange for me. I love hot and spicy normally!


----------



## Ellberry

Hi ladies!! sorry it's been a while since I cam eon this thread!!! :blush:
Welcome and congratulations to all the new members!!!! :happydance::happydance:
Hope you are all well????

1.I have no other children.

2. I'm hoping to have a waterbirth at home using the hypnobirthing techniques...well, more than hoping, I will be devastated if I cant but trying to keep in mind that things go wrong!!

3. I have been lent some clothes by my sister and friend but its all too big at the moment. I did buy a top thoughas it was on sale :) I also had to go and buy some new clothes anyway as nothing is really fitting anymore, even though I have lost weight!!! :dohh:

4. I alwyas sleep on my front or my right side, I have tried again and again to sleep on my left but it's just not happening :(

5. I went off all food really, esp chocolate and cakes etc. Recently my appertite has started to come back but nothing noticable has changed other than I seem to want kebabs alot (havent had one in probably 5yrs)?!?!?!:shrug: 

Beemama how long are you likely to be on bed rest for?? That must be hard :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

mommy247 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I join please?
> 
> I am 5 weeks 2 days along and on tinzaparin injections as well as a 75mg dose of aspirin. I am due on 29th August 2013 x
> 
> Welcome! :hugs: How is your pregnancy going so far?
> 
> 
> 
> missy84 said:
> 
> 
> Im due with #2 on 26th August! Hope you ladies are having a wonderful pregnancy so far !!! :)
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome and thank you! :hugs: I am also due with #2. What are you hoping for?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) It seems to be going ok I think but I am really worried after having 4 miscarriages previously. I can't get it out of my head that this one may not survive. Just feel like I am going to miscarry. Expecting blood every time I go to the loo. Took a digital, shows 1-2 weeks. These have always been accurate on my miscarriages. I should be 3+ as I am 5 weeks 3 days. I have had lots of symptoms, sickness was one of them, that has gone now which adds to the worry. I am feeling very crampy but there is no blood, heard its normal. So hard to stay positive :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, not having a good day :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Keep your head up! How many weeks are you now? I would not take anymore tests and just relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I decided to take a pregnancy test at like 6 weeks if that's correct and the lines were so faint. Someone on this site told me its because you get so much hcg in you system that the tests can only read a specific amount. They told me to add some water to the urine and then test that way. I decided to just not test. I waited until my apt when they tested and confirmed I was pregnant. That's when I stopped testing as it was stressing me out and that's not good for the baby at all. My sickness went away slowly on my 7th week and completely on my 8th and 9th week. I was so worried but I did throw up once this week. My mom reassured me that its because your hormones start to balance out since the placenta is starting to slowly take over so told me not to worry. About the cramping... I also had af like cramping around my normal af date as well! I was very worried but now that I know its past a week when I would have got it im very calm about it. Just means that your body is growing and stretching. The placenta is also attaching. Your hips are widening and cramping could also be from having the baby pressing down on your bladder because I get bad cramps when I have to urinate. Well please update :)
> 
> 
> 
> diliapickle said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I am.due august 23 after 19 months of ttc for our first! So excited but so nervous as well! Had a scare on friday with bleeding so went in for ultrasound and found we have one strong spud that stuck around! Hoping they continue to stay!Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you can join! 19 months... wow! You finally got your lil bean! So happy that everything is okay with your LO :):hugs:Click to expand...

My pregnancy is looking good now :thumbup: my digital showed 2-3 weeks on the 3rd January so I am somewhere between 4-5 weeks, I am unsure until I have my scan on Thursday. Sickness keeps returning every now and then, I have many more symptoms as well. I panicked for nothing, I had a bad day due to 4 miscarriages in the past. I feel silly for that but I guess we all have bad days. Thank you so much for your reply, cramps have calmed, get the odd twinge here and there which doesn't worry me. I have a lot of milky white discharge, sorry TMI. My tummy is getting harder too, I think I am showing rather early to say I am between 4-5 weeks. 

Can't wait to hear how your scan appointment goes, good luck :dust: don't worry about not feeling pregnant, I don't sometimes, it comes and goes.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi everyone!

Can I join? My edd is Aug 30th. It took us 6 months to conceive and was about to try Clomid when I got my BFP about a week ago. We were so excited and still are a little shocked. This is my first and cannot wait to watch my belly grow:)


----------



## LimePink

Hey ladies!! :) I would love to join - I'm due August 14, 2013. :) I would love to be able to meet some other momma's who are due around that time. This is my first. :baby:


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi LimePink! I'm only about 2 weeks behind you. How are you feeling? I had some morning sickness this morning and now my head just feels really foggy making it hard to concentrate :) But, I'm so excited as this is my first, also!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Had my scan today, I am 5 weeks 6 days. Scan showed a pregnancy sac only, I am happy at just seeing that. Have another scan next week, should see our bean and the heartbeat then :happydance: I am due on September the 6th (may change) so I shall be transferring to the September thread.

Would like to wish all you ladies luck in your pregnancies :dust:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0024.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0033.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmandaWI

Amazing pics Zebra! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## LimePink

AmandaWI said:


> Hi LimePink! I'm only about 2 weeks behind you. How are you feeling? I had some morning sickness this morning and now my head just feels really foggy making it hard to concentrate :) But, I'm so excited as this is my first, also!!!

 Hey!! :) I had a couple weeks of pretty ugly nausea (I wasn't physically sick but could barely stand the smell of ANY food), little very light cramping here and there (throughout the 9 weeks so far) and of course frequent trips to the bathroom. Whoo hoo!!! Yay that's exciting - it's your first! :happydance: When are you due? Late August?


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, my edd is Aug 30th, but I haven't had my first appt yet to confirm. The nausea started for me yesterday :( And I've been feeling dizzy and foggy lately. I agree, food just is not my friend. It took me so long to eat dinner last night, I had to almost force myself to eat it, LOL. The only thing that sounds good to me are pancakes:) So, you are feeling better now?


----------

